# Profile or Deity crankset.



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

Im just thinking about upgrade my crankset.

2 options:

*Deity Vendetta*

I've heard the axle and crankarms usually have imperfections and it is a pain in the ass to install the set.










*
Profile Racing MTB Standard (Race) 3-PIECE CRANKSET*









I have no reference about this set.

Both sets costs around 200$ and also weigh similiar.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I haven't had any issues installing Deity cranks.

Profiles are the original. I've seen some paint overspray... but nothing that made installation more difficult.

Both are great cranks. The Deity may be a little easier to set up on a mountain bike because it comes with a longer spindle.

I like Deity. It's a great company that really stands behind their awesome products.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

yes. what Will said..

i own 2 sets of Vendettas, one on my DJ bike and one on the DH bike.
Both are going strong without any issues.

I was apprehensive about putting them on the DH rig, but after hammering hard on them for a whole lift season, I'm convinced that they are some of the most solid and reliable cranks out there.

Plus, Eric is the coolest motherfuker! Call him up if you're not convinced about going with Deity, he'll change your mind.


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

I run deity and like them so far, had no issues installing either


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Profile....set and forget. Last forever.


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

does any body know if the profile cranks will fit a kona shred?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

INFamous said:


> does any body know if the profile cranks will fit a kona shred?


they'll pretty much fit anything. SOOOO versatile!! get the 6" axle.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

love the vendetta's. I have 2 sets and looking to get another. light, lifetime warranty, easy to set chainline, easy to remove, and great CS.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I came to the same choice my self, and just went with the profile race cranks, they should actualy be coming today.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Go with the Deity's.
Then you can get a nice micro gear set up.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> Go with the Deity's.
> Then you can get a nice micro gear set up.


but couldnt u get regular profiles and attach a micro gear as well? just asking. im debating these two crank sets myself.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

norcaldj said:


> but couldnt u get regular profiles and attach a micro gear as well? just asking. im debating these two crank sets myself.


Absolutly


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

norcaldj said:


> but couldnt u get regular profiles and attach a micro gear as well? just asking. im debating these two crank sets myself.


Yes.

And on top of that you can go with a Tree splined chainring. Takes out the tight spot in the chain.

I tried a number of cranks and eventually got the Profiles with Ti spindle. Super easy, tough as hell, proven, reliable and looks great. Deity's are really nice as well. Either way you are going to have a great crankset.


----------



## Iron_Maiden (Sep 23, 2008)

Get Profiles. They're the industry standard, they've been around for so long and the design remains the same, for one simple reason, because it works well.

ProfileRacing is I dare say one of the few companies around that make one of the best parts ever, i'm personally using the profile hub, brilliant product.

Deity is an awesome company, don't get me wrong, but we all know who first came out with the 48 spline 19mm cromoly cranks, not too hard to guess.

The choice is clear.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ive had my profile cranks for about a week now and love them


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

blender said:


> yes. what Will said..
> 
> i own 2 sets of Vendettas, one on my DJ bike and one on the DH bike.
> Both are going strong without any issues.
> ...


this might be a stupid question but can you run a bashguard with the deitys how would it hold?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You need a sprocket that can mount a bashguard. The e13 sprocket can mount a full bash. The Odyssey MDS has a built in bash. Some sprockets can use a partial grind guard. The Deity sprocket can mount a 104BCD bash. You can use a spider and run a traditional chainring and bashguard.

I don't believe the Profile can run a "nano" sprocket. The Deity can. The Deity also offers a bit more chainline adjustment and can clear a a thick poly bash just fine with the included spacers... Not positive about the Profile. I know it clears if you're running a spider.

I wouldn't mind running a Profile Mini Magnutanium Crankset though.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

regular profiles will take you down to a 24 toof. if you want to go smaller than that you have to go to the profile "flatland" cranks that have both holes. or not, and use a splined sprocket which is really the way to go anyways.

as for adjustments... its just really all about how many goshdarn washers you have floating around in the bottom of your toolbox.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good point on the small chainring issue. I know Tree has a 22t splined as I had one. They may have smaller as well. Personally running a Tree 24t with Profiles. I love the combo.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

euroford said:


> regular profiles will take you down to a 24 toof. if you want to go smaller than that you have to go to the profile "flatland" cranks that have both holes. or not, and use a splined sprocket which is really the way to go anyways.
> 
> as for adjustments... its just really all about how many goshdarn washers you have floating around in the bottom of your toolbox.


Right.

Profile doesn't give you those fancy washers that you can sandwich between the sprocket and crankarm.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

personally, i don't get the intensive to go with the stupid tiny sprockets anyways. yeah, they look cool as all getout.... but its a LONG way from an ideal drivetrain. stuff wears out stupid fast. 25 - 28 toof seams to be about right, doesn't create as many problems, yet is still small enough to have great clearance.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

> I think why the cranks are hard to install.
> 
> The tolerances seemed a little too tight and it take alot of frigging around to get it right. It's not like a normal BB where you screw it in and then bolt the cranks up. You have to screw one side of the BB into the frame and then put the spindle into one of the crank arms and push the crank arm and spindle into the BB cup that you have installed in the frame. Then you put spacers on and screw the other side on. You have to put it all together to check the clearance. If it's wrong you have to pull it apart and try again. This is hard when the spindle get's stuck in the BB.
> 
> Fabrication tolerances sucks !


I believe you said this on Ridemonkey? The same holds true for any three-piece cranks. You have to put on and take off the cranks to check spacing. And since it is a interference fit tolerance, it isn't just supposed to slide off. The Profile is the same way. The Deity uses a self-extracting crank bolt to pull itself off the spindle. You use a included tool and a hammer with the Profile to pound the arms off the spindle.

If the spindle is binding up in the BB then either the spindle is bent or the BB is not sitting square in the frame. The threads in the frame may not be cut right, the bearings may not be pressed in right, etc.


----------

